# How unconscious mind works and interacts with our conscious mind? How we control it?



## mysterious_stranger (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi. I haven't found a better forum section to post this, please move it if it's in a wrong section.
I've been thinking today... How the unconscious mind work? How does it interact with our conscious mind? Does our conscious mind affect our unconscious mind? Here's what I think:
I think that our unconscious mind affects our conscious mind and our conscious mind can only trick or affect our unconscious mind in a prolonged period of time of repeating something. For example - self-confidence therapy, at least a part I know from it - tell yourself that you will do it, believe it. After some time - you start to think that you will succeed.
But how do they interact? Do the thoughts come from the unconscious mind after we think it in the unconscious? If so, we don't have a conscious mind which can affect anything so it's pointless to think anything... But wait. As I just said - you can affect it sometimes, so... Do that disproves that theory, unless I missed something here.
So how can we control our conscious mind? How can it control us?
I could write a lot more, but I'm not going to write a book here, I just want to start a discussion.

Feel free to theorize my theory and tell me any of your theories (which would be a lot more interesting) or any proven theories (I doubt there are any yet), or just comment.


----------



## just (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello Mysterious,

OK, the Conscious/subconscious is similar to an iceberg; the conscious above the sea (and what is seen), the subconscious below the water (what is not seen, and unconsciously directs, or “allows”). Also (from ancient Psyche mode elements - Earth, Water, Air, Fire), the element Water (feeling) is also of note for the subconscious. The feeling nature of people allows some people to be "aware" through this mode of sensing (feeling). OK, so what they are feeling, is in some sense, descriptive of some sense of reality (relativities of relativities of reality(s)...). This can be considered to be from the subconscious, to “allow” cognitive "conscious" awareness. OK, so the feeling mode sense allows the person-sense of some sense of realities sense of/versus unconscious forms of reality. The sense conscious is perception based, perspective based, and relies on some sense "absolute". Reality can be considered relativities of relativities: of the terms "absolute". Conscious terms basically "empty" (our inherent nature being emptiness - this is an Eastern understanding. and needs converting, or confirmation for us in the West). 

As with our cognitive understanding (conscious / subconscious), a lot of this is about time. See, (noted from Indian Scripture - Buddhist), or from the fools journey (West - esoteric, occult), the goal is of an awakening - to be fully conscious. Philosophy (-Western) terms the phrase; “Know thyself”: - this is also a form of awakening. Now, what this says is some kind marriage of Self. The individual seeks to become initiated - fully conscious. But this also says something of "conscious" and "subconscious". As with time, do we have "extra” or an "extra" sense, or knowledge, or wisdom?? You are at the kitchen table, and your mum replies to a comment made, and her comment was very wise, and perceived “of” absolute truth. Is your (or everyone's) mum super wise, or a mystical adept? Maybe the comment was from a “bum” on the street, maybe your 7 years younger brother or sister. We may not be aware of our own wisdom or divinity, but we can reverent all people “out-there” as being (spirit sense). We are unconscious of our divinity and our Spirit Nature. This is because this terms the absolute, and could be considered a form of “death” – or of the “awakened sense”. After awakening we are conscious, but aware, or in Yoke with the subconscious. The distinction no longer applies as the difference or separation of Conscious and Subconscious. We have, through initiation (or else - spiritual practice; meditation) dissolved the conscious (-separation) from our subconscious totality (or union with all; of all that is; spirit-matter)

The “subconscious” terms absolute, the conscious reality is subjective of this absolute. We have “personality” sense, “ego” sense, “identity” sense. The “conscious” seems “absolute”, but is in truth, “relativities of relativities, of some “so-called” sense of “Reality”. You meet a bum in the street: is he any different than the Pope? Any less wise, less of terms of relativities of absolute? This position based reverence is an illusion; but some form of this is “conscious”, then through other “relativities” is in some sense “subconscious”. Through this Conscious / Subconscious plank, we evolve, redeem, and surrender past ill will; - of pasts (shapes relative relativities realities) terms reality. We evolve and redeem Karma.

Peace.


----------

